# Beach and Planes overhead



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

My wife and I took a cruise last week and one stop was St. Marteen. For years I have heard about Maho Beach where the planes land right over your head while enjoying the beach. I had to go check it out. Boy was it ever an adrenaline rush! Here are a few photos I took. One is a 737 right over my wifes head.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow, great pic!


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

Tcd 4/26/14


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

Sorry. Was trying to do a new post. Oh well.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

The first one is 2 cool. I have that place on my bucket list for sure.


----------

